# my new goat barn



## billyg2131 (Dec 16, 2012)

just wanted to post my new goat barn and kidding room. work still in progress almost finished. thanks for any input


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Very nice. Isn't it fun when that goes up and you get to move everyone in?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Barn envy! The corrugated metal looks real spiffy too. When can my girls move in?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Awesome. Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

LOOKS GOOD!!
Im about to start on a barn tommorrow! and i SUCK AT BUILDING!!!! I usually just start nailing stuff together until it starts to resemble whatever im attempting to build...lol....
What did you do at the bottom to prevent the 2x4's from rottening?


----------



## billyg2131 (Dec 16, 2012)

its all treated wood


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

so you just have the wood on the ground then? Right?


----------



## billyg2131 (Dec 16, 2012)

yes


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

Ok..Thanks for answering my dumb ?'s....lol....
If you want a good laugh...give me about 3 or 4 days and start looking for my post im gonna make for my new barn!! ....lol....


----------



## billyg2131 (Dec 16, 2012)

they may eventually rot but it will take some time i will have to deal with that when it happens


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

looks good, when can I pencil you in to come over


----------



## billyg2131 (Dec 16, 2012)

lol i still need to finish this one got lots more to do to finish it.


----------



## billyg2131 (Dec 16, 2012)

does anyone know what kind of goats these are?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

They are what's called Lucky Duck goats with beautiful digs.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

The one with the tan cape I would say is boer mix, probably boer/nubian with the little stripes on the face.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

nancy d said:


> They are what's called Lucky Duck goats with beautiful digs.


Yep definitely the cutie pie variety of the lucky duck goat. Seriously, nice herd.


----------



## S+S Homestead (Jul 23, 2012)

Very nice! Do you worry about using treated wood around goats? After all, they do like to nibble on the walls.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Looks great! How long did it take for you to get it built?

We're adding onto our barn, but nothing as nice looking as that!


----------



## redwingminis (Dec 4, 2012)

Very classy look. The corrugation is a great touch. Nice barn shed in the back ground as well.

Sent from my iPhone 5


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

That looks great cant wait to start building mine this spring I want to make a larger sheltered area to keep the floor from getting so gucky.. Ill be posting my build process when the time comes


----------



## dragonfarm (Dec 14, 2012)

Really nice looking structure. ENVY!!!!!!!!

Can't wait till February to start working on mine


----------



## riaketty (Feb 22, 2009)

Love it! Right now we have a pallet wood shed... hoping by summer (when our numbers increase) to have an actual 'barn'.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Beautiful barn , very nice work 
Those are some lucky goats for sure !!!
Do you worry about using pressure treated wood ?
I was told never to use it around livestock ....I could be wrong though.


----------



## GoatsLive (Jul 1, 2012)

Wondering about the towers, are you a ham too?


----------



## billyg2131 (Dec 16, 2012)

not a hammer here wifes ex is he just hasnt come back in 4 years to get towers


----------

